# Splice.com & Ni Sounds.com worth it for developers?



## gsilbers (Jan 22, 2018)

I am seeing a rise in the use of these types of subscirption based services for samples, loops and soundsets. 

Anyone here submitted stuff for them and does it pay well?


----------



## LinusW (Jan 23, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> Ni Sounds.com


What? Never heard of a site called that and URL does not work.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2018)

URL is just sounds.com


----------



## rene p (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks interesting. I doubt they'll add Kontakt libraries though


----------



## Lindon (Jan 23, 2018)

throwaway12 said:


> Looks interesting. I doubt they'll add Kontakt libraries though


-- oh I would have thought that would be the next step for Kontakt 6.0....


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2018)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 23, 2018)

LinusW said:


> What? Never heard of a site called that and URL does not work.



my bad. i added NI because sounds.com was a bit too generic... right now. its the new native instrument answer to splice- kind of.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 23, 2018)

throwaway12 said:


> Looks interesting. I doubt they'll add Kontakt libraries though



yeah, seems more geared towards loops and one shots. 
maybe theyll add libraries later. who knows.
splice on their end release the synths on rent to own type of deals.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 23, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> yeah, seems more geared towards loops and one shots.
> maybe theyll add libraries later. who knows.
> splice on their end release the synths on rent to own type of deals.


Sure loops and one shots now, but already talking about formats that can be imported into NI products (Maschine etc.), so the logical extension is Kontakt instruments at some point. Mario has a lot more visibility of K6+ than I do so maybe not K6.0, but K6+ ? It would be foolish of us developers not to at least think about what that would mean for us...


----------



## AdamAlake (Jan 23, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> yeah, seems more geared towards loops and one shots.
> maybe theyll add libraries later. who knows.
> splice on their end release the synths on rent to own type of deals.



Rent to own Berlin Woodwinds - in a measly 7 years the library is yours.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 23, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Rent to own Berlin Woodwinds - in a measly 7 years the library is yours.



lol
metropolis ark 1,2,3 series = bring your car for appraisal for downpayment


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 23, 2018)

I think the Splice/Noiiz/sounds.com/etc. model makes sense for loops and one-shot samples but not nearly as much sense for multi-sampled instruments. I can see composers/producers wanting to browse a near-infinity of loops looking for a small set to download as a custom construction kit. But browsing a near-infinity of instruments looking for the perfect Wagner tuba? not so much.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 25, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> I think the Splice/Noiiz/sounds.com/etc. model makes sense for loops and one-shot samples but not nearly as much sense for multi-sampled instruments. I can see composers/producers wanting to browse a near-infinity of loops looking for a small set to download as a custom construction kit. But browsing a near-infinity of instruments looking for the perfect Wagner tuba? not so much.


Why?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 25, 2018)

It's a completely different type of service, I don't see how it would lend itself as well for big sample libraries as it does for individual samples/loops.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 25, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It's a completely different type of service, I don't see how it would lend itself as well for big sample libraries as it does for individual samples/loops.


...but...

Dont customers make buying decisions about sample libraries based on the demos we post using them? 
How is that different from listening to a loop demo and making a buying decision there?

So if we have a site which allows you to download "all-you-can-eat" nki's and each has a demo of what it sounds like, then in functional terms this is the same as Splice/Sounds.com isn't it? 

It isn't "a completely different service" its actually nearly exactly the same service.

The only difference is download times - a loop vs a sample library - but I cant think of an instance of a business model that survived because "its too big to download" - eventually the bandwidth gets big enough and it happens.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 25, 2018)

I think as far as sample libraries go, having a site in vein of TrySound is a much better assessment of a sample library than audio demos and whatnot else.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 25, 2018)

What EvilDragon said. In addition, some customers want to buy loops/hits a la carte rather than buy whole libraries. But it doesn't make as much sense to buy pieces of an instrument Ordinarily, you want all of the articulations, the whole range, etc.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2018)

i guess its a grey area for somethings. a loop library can be in kontakt form as well as wav. same goes for one hits. and a developers could in theory just post a violin 1 instrument kontakt library and give different sections or articulations pero download. hyrbid ibraries and so on. 

We all jump to the big orchestral sample library conclusion but it would be good to think of other types of samples.


----------



## daveproduction (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi,
please check also slooply[dot]com Slooply provides both single samples as well as entire packages.
there is a lot of free sounds also.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 20, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> I think the Splice/Noiiz/sounds.com/etc. model makes sense for loops and one-shot samples but not nearly as much sense for multi-sampled instruments. I can see composers/producers wanting to browse a near-infinity of loops looking for a small set to download as a custom construction kit. But browsing a near-infinity of instruments looking for the perfect Wagner tuba? not so much.


I think it's the easiest on our hard drive space to do it this way. I've been thinking of releasing a lot of small libraries for a very affordable price so that you don't have to buy a 50-100$ library when you only want a few of the patches. Many people ask for a slimmed down version of huge commercial releases by other developers. But it would be even better for the consumer if they could pick and choose particular patches. It would be good of the seller, too. They could still sell the larger collection as a single product, but then sell each instrument separately for those who don't need the whole collection. This is the logical next step in sample libraries I think.


----------



## Lindon (Nov 21, 2018)

OK, sounds reasonable - count me in. Anyone know where can I load the 300+ Folio Bass sounds and sell each of them for £0.50?


----------

